# Weight losing supplements pre-contest



## Seballsoe (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi fellows  !

I just want hear from your competitive what you are using as fat burning supplements pre-contest?

I have planned to use Spiropent, R-ALA, Yohimbine HCL and L-caratine of course as step by step method, what do you think?

Yesterday I saw http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html, maybe I could replace it with the Yohimbine HCL, but i haven't seeing any threads about competivity guys during it so any experience?

I do really hope you can help me out here !


----------

